
Naive Bayes and Disease Detection - keanzu
https://towardsdatascience.com/naive-bayes-and-disease-detection-ffefe2cc5c01
======
stochastimus
This is such a simple yet critical concept, it's worth everyone's time to
understand it, data scientist or not.

